# Cherry Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a cherry , wide body, bowl. Approx 6"high and 10" across the top and the opening is 2/12" in diameter. The little bud vases are, from left to right, one silver maple and locust. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mitch, another beauty. Love your stuff. You do nice work and got there in a short time! I really like the little bud vases. I take it that you harvest most of your wood and turn green? 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks buddy. Yes I almost exclusively turn green wood.Right now I am pretty short on hardwood. That is why I am turning pine. The pine I have though is wet wood too.That bud vase on the right in the picture I turned that with one tool only, except for the horizontal lines. I used a 1" scraper to turn it in about 15 minutes. Love the practice. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a nice looking bowl Mitch. How thick are the walls on it? When I turn green I like to get the bowl walls to 3/16" when I go from start to finish. What type of finish are you using?


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie W
The walls on this particular bowl are no thicker than 1/4" everyplace I can mic the bowl, and in many more accesible places thinner. EXCEPT. around the collar which you can't see cause of the flowers. The reason for this is the cherry block I started with was rife with little hair line cracks all around the rim, so I left the rim approx a half inch. As for the finish, I take a verbal beating for my way of finishing all the time. Because of my turning wet wood all the time I need to seal the wood soon as it is turned or I can expect cracking etc. Soon as I turn I apply either sanding sealer, clear or amber shellac or var. This seals the wood , as you know, I am sure. This bowl has two coats of satin finish poly and is buffed and polished on a Beall buffing system. I can't wait around and doodle as my wet wood dries. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Corey
> Thanks buddy. Yes I almost exclusively turn green wood.Right now I am pretty short on hardwood. That is why I am turning pine. The pine I have though is wet wood too.That bud vase on the right in the picture I turned that with one tool only, except for the horizontal lines. I used a 1" scraper to turn it in about 15 minutes. Love the practice. Mitch


I love me scrapers... I have a square end, round end, one that I call the big dog etc. Some day maybe I will give a bowl a try. Do you use the DNA method of drying your pieces? 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Very nice work Mitch and a belated welcome to the forum. Good to have yet another accomplished turner among us, we can't let Bernie just run away with the whole show although now I think Corey is running a catch up race  I have got to get back on the lathe and spin the rust out of my joints. Hoping to do a little turning this week end and get back on track. 

You have shared some really nice turnings with us and I hope you will continue to do so. How about a shot or 2 of your shop and lathe area if yo get a chance?

Look forward to seeing more of you and your work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful work Mitch.,it's hard to believe that you've been at it for such a short time. Is you're method of earning a living remotely connected?


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
No I don't use the dna method of drying my wood. I don't have the patience to wait around. I turn mostly wet wood so when I start cutting I have to immmediately seal the piece. After I am finished turning sometimes I put as many as 8 coats of poly on, depends on the piece. I only had a couple pieces crack on me a couple months after completing. Love to turn, love to sharpen, but can live without drying wood.
I love my scrapers too. Made a bunch of them out of old files that work as good as any I bought. I have an exercise I do using a scraper. You said you liked that bud vase I posted? That was an exercise with my scraper. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

harrysin
Thanks Harry. Next week it will be a year I have been turning. Turning has nothing to do with the way I made a living. I"m retired now for quite a while and was in the graphic arts business then in management. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob N
Thanks Bob, hope you do get back to turning, You certainly have a nice set up and should be able to turn a lot of nice stuff. I saw the bench you made for your lathe. Very nice. I'm a long time furniture maker, so I like nice work. Only one thing I don't particullary like about your lathe set up. Way too clean, way too clean, you need to start turning and put that broom away. As for Bernie, he deserves all the alcolades he receives, he works hard and does good things. Tell him don't slow down or he"s in trouble. lol. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

harrysin
Thanks Harry. Next week it will be a year I have been turning. Turning has nothing to do with the way I made a living. I"m retired now for quite a while and was in the graphic arts business then in management. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Hope your still going to get some lathe time this weekend like you said. Looking forward to seeing something, anything you turn. Let's get things moving on this forum. Nice guy like you seem to be , probably can turn pretty good. (wink). Mitch


----------

